# WELSH SEC A STOLEN - DENHAM, BUCKS



## helenevans71 (24 December 2006)

Stolen Christmas Eve from Denham Bucks, a three year old grey Welsh Sec A filly. Described as "very pretty" she has a bad back so is unlikely to accept a rider. Any info on this heartless theft to Thames Valley Police 08458 505 505.


----------



## helenevans71 (29 December 2006)

Good news - the Welsh filly stolen from Denham on Christmas Eve has been found. It is believed that when it was realised that she was not broken, she was released near to where she was taken from, which was land that had previously been searched.

Thanks to everyone for your help.


----------

